# 97 nissan altima no spark



## clifflindsey (Sep 19, 2010)

alright guys ive got a 1997 nissan altima gxe that i cant get to start. im getting fuel to the cylinders but i dont think im getting spark. i changed the rotor, distributor cap, coil, plugs, and all the cables. anybody know the next step?:wtf:


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Try replacing the distributer. thats what happend to my Altima. Try getting a used one because new they are expensive


----------

